# The Running Section



## Chislenko (6 Apr 2021)

As both a cyclist and once a week runner I clicked on the run section at the top.

I was going to reply to a poster but it said I had to log in.

Does the one log in for the cycle part not cover the run part or do you need to create a separate user name etc for the run part.

Sorry if its a bit long winded and probably makes no grammatical sense!!


----------



## ColinJ (6 Apr 2021)

It is a completely separate forum, so you need to set up an account for that one and log in there. I assume that you could leave yourself logged in after that and just switch between the two as and when you wanted to?


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Apr 2021)

Yep. Seems to be separate. Sadly not very well used for some reason.


----------



## Drago (6 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Sadly not very well used for some reason.


They all ran off.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Apr 2021)

As has correctly been stated above; the running forum is seperate to CycleChat, even though it's another one that Shaun has set up, so you do need to register again in order to post there.

There was a time when Shaun was able to carry across details so that logins would work on any of his sites but the forum software hasn't included that feature for several years now. It very likely wouldn't be GDPR compliant if it still did.


----------

